# look at these



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

got 3 birds this past weekend at a show, guy who had them although very kind and friendly was very hard to understand, i believed them to be owls he didnt think so

one is most certainly a hen cause the next morning after getting home there was an egg, unfortunatly it was immediatly abbandoned, she didnt nest or choose where to put her egg and as so didnt seem to know where to find it again. im not discouraged once they settle and figure thier spot out im excited to see some squabs

on to the pictures!!!





please feel free to chime in with what breed you believe them to be, for now i'll call them my owls


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

could be german sheild owls there beautiful pigeons.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

More like a Satinette then a Old German Owl both are in the Owl family


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

nice birds


----------



## souperfly (Aug 22, 2012)

*old classic frills*

These Are Old Classic Frills


----------



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

after doing some research and applying that name to what i thought the guy said that seems right! theyre wonderful little birds, quite fun to watch they seem to have the ability to hover and fly in loft/aviary quite well. im excited to watch them settle in and get into thier routine

thank you all for the advice and compliments


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

these are old classic frills A.K.A SATINETTES I breed them and show them with my daughter


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

those are cute satinettes, they are a small cute breed .. enjoy them.

loved the pictures and the effect you applied on them


----------



## Ahsan9702 (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow omg they are very beautiful


----------

